

Ask HN: Programming forums/blogs besides proggit and LtU? - dclusin

As the title says these are my two main goto forum &amp; aggregation websites about programming. I tried searching HN for others and was unable to locate any other popular ones.<p>Any suggestions on which ones you find interesting that I should check out? I don&#x27;t have a particular language requirement, just a forum or blog about any programming which is more than just introductory learn the language type information.
======
fearandclothing
I really like Jeremy Kun's Math Intersect Programming
([http://jeremykun.com/](http://jeremykun.com/)). This past HN thread might
also be worth checking out:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4928762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4928762)

